# Video



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how to put a video up here please? I used to be able to put photos up via Photobucket but am unable now. Thanks


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Maybe you could upload it to YouTube?


----------

